# Camp



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Did a one-night campout with the youngsters and we are going fishing this morning at a local lake, where we can fish from shore. Should be a test for grandpa to keep all the lines in the water.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

looks like you got a boy there that arta be old enough to be of help. hope you get a big haul.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like a high end campsite, I'm sure they will have a blast.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Got 'em up early and beat everyone else in the world to the lake. It all started on the first cast. Fish on! Couldn't keep up with all the tangled lines and rebaiting. And, some fish here and there. Big excitement for the youngsters - and, Grandpa. Visited two other parks after we ran out of worms. We had every stop all to ourselves on a gorgeous Sunday morning.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like they had a blast thanks for sharing


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks like a great crew to spend some quality time with.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a great time had by all. I bet Grandpa slept well last night.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Got that right. There were always two of them waiting in line, while I was working on the other one's issue at the lake. Picked some wildflowers, cleaned up an old vase, and sent 'em home with a gift for their mother. Couldn't get either one of the twins to eat a black raspberry - just beginning to ripen now. Oh, well. Grandap took care of the testing. They're back in the big city with their stories and memories.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Waiting for more I bet !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Glen ????????


----------

